# Question for Mr Lincrusta



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sir,

Got an telephone call and a subsequent email from a lady in Boston wondering what a product on her alls was. From her description, the area is a concave junction between wall and ceiling and a "border" was there. Here are a couple of Pix she emailed.

To me it looks similar to a Lincrusta freize.










If it is something you can help her with, could you either post or PM me your contact info so that I can put her in contact with someone knowledgeable.

Thanks

-Bill


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not Mr. Lincrusta, but that doesn't match any Lincrusta pattern.

http://www.lincrusta.com

It's probably Anaglypta. Tell her to get up there and press on it, she should be able to tell if it is paper or not. Or. it is plaster, but I doubt that based on the pic.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Lynn,

Yah, I looked at the Lincrusta site and did not see a matching frieze, but I also could not find any embossed paper product either, be it Ana- or Supa- glypta.

It looks REAL old, and I would not trust the phone caller to determine by touching to determine if it is a paper product or a "linseed & cellulose" product. 

Also, I have not seen any Anaglypta friezes or borders in my experiences. 

Mr L. should be able to shed more light on this.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Well the thin border is common, but yup, who knows.I just threw out a ton of Anaglypta scraps.


I just want to slap some glaze on it, beef it up. What do I know.


----------



## kallywall (Feb 1, 2009)

Try York Wallcoverings in York, Pa., Brewster Wallcovering in Boston, and Farrow and Ball in England. They all have a large selection of quality Anaglypta, Superglypta, and heavier Lincrusta. With beautiful embossed patterns. Keep in mind these must be painted, otherwise they will quickly absorb noticeable dirt and dust.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

kallywall said:


> Try York Wallcoverings in York, Pa., Brewster Wallcovering in Boston, and Farrow and Ball in England. They all have a large selection of quality Anaglypta, Superglypta, and heavier Lincrusta. With beautiful embossed patterns. Keep in mind these must be painted, otherwise they will quickly absorb noticeable dirt and dust.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Sir or madam ,as the case may be, my OP was 5 months ago, and as much as I appreciate you hunting through and reading all the old posts that you can comment on, you may want to consider if your input would have relevance on an inquiry made months or even years ago. In this case the HO has long gone a different direction and any answer is now moot. 

But thank you for finding something you have a little knowledge about and sharing.


----------



## kallywall (Feb 1, 2009)

Oops, sorry about that! Guess I should be checking the dates!


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

kallywall said:


> Oops, sorry about that! Guess I should be checking the dates!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Yes, that would be helpful, thank you.


----------



## kallywall (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Arch,

Keep me in mind if you need assistance.

Have a great day!


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Are you from around here?

Once in a great while I need a pair of experienced detailed clean hands. Normally I hit on wicked pissah Jack down in weymouth.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

and just WHY is this thread in the "new post" column:blink:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> and just WHY is this thread in the "new post" column:blink:


There was a spam post (which has since been deleted) made in this thread today from someone associated with Lincrusta.


----------

